# Bliss



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

D'aww. He's such a vain little betta xD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank ya! No matter how hard I try, I can never capture his black spots on camera xD


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I love that color combo. Care to give him up?

(yeah - i already know the answer)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xD
If you know the answer, I'll refrain from speaking.

He's mah baby.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Super cute!


----------

